

How To Set-up Your Company's Google+ Page - clockltd
http://blog.clock.co.uk/2011/11/08/how-to-set-up-your-companys-google-profile/

======
thearticulator
So can you add admin like facebook? manange other pages.

------
GeGe02
Didn't know this was released. Helpful post.

------
SIryLlyod1961
FINALLY - google took f __king ages to do this

------
thearticulator
oh - see comment on the blog now/

------
MINT345
/\

